# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  transfer uz estrofem

## seka

Imala bih pitanje oko protokola prije transfera smrzlića.
Naime dr. L mi je rekao kako imam problema sa ciklusima bez ovulacije da ćemo pokušati samo pratiti endometrij uz estrofem i onda ići sa transferom mojih smrzlića.

Zanima me kakav je postupak. *Na koji d.c. u takvom protokolu bude transfer?*

Molim vas cure koje imate takvih iskustava da mi pomognete.

----------


## Arkana10

ja sam dobila estrofem za debljanje endometrija
na zalost IVF je bio neuspjesan zbog resorpciju folikula.
mislim da se normalno pravi transfer, estrfem je samo za endometrij.
Koliki je endometrij?

----------


## laky

seka imaš nesto ovdje o tome 

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...42208fe95e9849

 :Love:

----------


## kikic

Pila sam ga kod jednog mog transfera prije par godina, ne sjećam se točno detalja ali znam da sam ga pila par dana po 3 tabletice, par dana 2 i par dana po jednu. Transfer je bio negdje 14-15 dan ciklusa. Kod mene je bio problem s dugim ciklusima, ovulacija 22.d.c. pa se dr odlučio da ubrzamo s estrofemom. Dan prije transfera endometrij je bio oko 9

----------


## laky

i kod mene su lilometarski ciklusi morat ću pitati dr sto misli da uzimam uz stimulaciju?
a endo je oko 13mm

----------


## Siky

Nema ti tu puno filozofije, jer sve ide dosta brzo. Eventulano 1 do 2 UZV i već imaš transfer. To se obično radi kod cura koje nemaju ovulaciju ili je dosta kasno. Ja sam uzimala estrofem od 2 mg od 1.DC (3x1). Ultrazvučno se prati debljina endometrija i kad bude oko 8-10 mm napravi se ET, s tim da 2 dana prije ET počinješ stavljati utrogestan.

----------


## laky

siky jel ga preporučuju u CITO? meni je ovulacija bas kasno jer su ciklusi oko 36 dana  :/

----------


## uporna

Pila estrofem cca do 15 d.c. i onda 5-ti dan bio transfer (bile blastice). Također doktor htio izbjeći čekanje eventualne ovulacije.
Inače estrofem se može piti i ako se kombinira sa ovulacijom za sve koji imaju tanji endometrij uz dogovor sa lječnikom.

----------


## Siky

Naravno. Ja sam radila takav transfer u Cita 2 puta.

----------


## laky

hvala   :Smile:

----------


## wonderwoman

Ja sam estrofem pila sve do 8 tjedna trudnoce po preporuci Dr. S. Istina, meni je estrogen stalno bio na donjoj granici :/

----------


## Jill

Upravo sam na estrofemu pred FET, već 4. dan a 5. dan ciklusa. nisam dobila nikakva uputstva šta dalje, nadam se da me čeka samo par UZV, recimo prvi tamo negde 10 dc.
Zvaću bolnicu za par dana da pitam šta i kako dalje, vidim da je na meni sve... Inače, estradiol obično nizak ali i sasvim ok, medjutim endo nekako uvek bude tanak za FET, valjda estrofem nešto pomogne. Ne znam da li ima veze ali M uopšte nije obilna kao inače, a estrofem pijem od 2dc

----------


## Siky

Jill ništa ne brini, sve je O.K. I meni je menstruacija, ako se to uopće moglo nazvati menstruacijom bila takva, a 10 DC endometrij 10,5 mm. Estrofem će ti svakako pomoći u debljanju endometrija, jer ionko neće biti transfera dok endometrij ne bude zadebljan koliko treba. Ako bude potrebno povećat će ti dozu. Stvarno nemaš razloga za brigu, samo ti lijepo zovi bolnicu i naruči se za UZV.

----------


## Jill

molim vas, kakva su vam iskustva sa prvom M posle estrofema, bez obzira da li je bio ET ili nije, jako mi je vazno da znam da li je posle tako zadebljanog enda M obilna?

----------


## laky

jill jeste od zadebljanog endo je M preobilata   :Smile:  ,po svom iskustvu.meni je dr zadnji put rekao po endu da će mi biti obilata M.negdje sad to i pisala ovdje

----------


## Jill

jooj! tačno toga sam se bojala... pisala sam na 39+, čeka me novi poslić i FET istovremeno, pa ovakav apsurd samo život može smisliti... i to uopšte nije tek tako poslić, nego nešto od čega mi budućnost prilično može zavsisiti. FET takođe dugo čekam i pijem estrofem već 7 dana... kako odmah da uzmem bolovanje i kako da radim s takvom M? U glavi mi je drama, dear laky

----------


## laky

ma to traje samo jedan dan obilno 2 DC.gledaj to s ljepše strane ,možda bude subota ili nedjelja taj dan pa nebudeš morala raditi   :Smile:

----------


## laky

> Ja sam estrofem pila sve do 8 tjedna trudnoce po preporuci Dr. S. Istina, meni je estrogen stalno bio na donjoj granici :/


krećem u postupak kod dr.Š...idem s Femarom....interesira me koji je pokazatelj da trebam piti estrofem?endometrijmi je 25 DC 12 mm bio.Hoće li ga Femara stanjiti???

----------


## chiara30

cure,podižem temu,po pozitivnoj beti dr.mi je rekao da uz utrogestan nastavim piti i estrofem 3*1,i da se on koristi do 7-ga tjedna,pa mi je to malo čudno jer sam primjetila da uglavnom svi kao terapiju koriste samo utrogestan.

----------


## Jill

chiara nema brige, meni je dr u Pragu napisao da u slučaju da beta bude pozitivna nastavim piti estrofem do 11. nedelje trudnoće. plus utrogestani. sve je to ok

----------


## chiara30

Draga Jill,hvala ti puno,odmah mi je lakše,  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## iva77

molim pomoč pošto su mi upustva iz Praga sa prvim DC počnem sa *estrofemom*  
neznam dali se može kupiti na slobodno ili moram kod dok po recept  :?
i još nešto kako ste ga vi uzimale i u kojem obliku dali su to tablete ili nešto drugo ?ništ neznam, pliz iskustva

----------


## Jelena

ja sam uzimala estrofem 2mg. to su tablete pakirane po 28 komada u plastičnim kutijicama s označenim danima u tjednu. ne znam može li se bez recepta kupiti. možda možeš s nekim papirom od liječnika na kojem piše da ti treba, a ima i neki žig. ja sam na taj način dobila recimo choragon (štopericu).

----------


## uporna

Estrofem ide na recept koji ti da socijalac na osnovu napisane preporuke mpo-ovca. I to su tablete.
Postoje i Estroderm flasteri koji također idu na recept i oni se ljepe naravno  :Grin:

----------


## iva77

cure moje *hvala vam*  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## laky

> Upravo sam na estrofemu pred FET, već 4. dan a 5. dan ciklusa. nisam dobila nikakva uputstva šta dalje, nadam se da me čeka samo par UZV, recimo prvi tamo negde 10 dc.
> Zvaću bolnicu za par dana da pitam šta i kako dalje, vidim da je na meni sve... Inače, estradiol obično nizak ali i sasvim ok, medjutim endo nekako uvek bude tanak za FET, valjda estrofem nešto pomogne. Ne znam da li ima veze ali M uopšte nije obilna kao inače, a estrofem pijem od 2dc


s kolikim endom rade FET ili ET u Pragu?

----------


## ksena28

podižem jer otkad sam ovdje nisam uočila da je netko na estrofem pa sam se danas opet zbunila kod dr Aa... zašto mi je to dao prije AIH? na folikometriji rekao savršeno i onda estrofem? koliko sam shvatila to se daje zbog dugih ciklusa, a meni traju 28 dana??? 

a upute  :shock: ajme meni bolje da nisam čitala  :?

----------


## ksena28

dobila sam već odgovor na VV, malo me uplašile sve te nuspojave i sl. pa me panika uhvatila pa zato podigla još i ovaj topic

----------


## Pinky

necu ni ja citati vise NIGDI ni upute ni nuspojave jer cu poluditi vise od toga....

----------


## Jill

Ništa mi nemojte govoriti... ja sam se već pozdravila s pameću... Već drugi dan pijem po 6 komada dnevno (priprema za FET), tako mi dr rekao. Endo tanak, nikako da se udeblja iako sam 7 dana pila estrofem po 2 a onda 3 tablete. E sad su mi rekli da pijem 3x2 što je 6 dnevno!!!

----------


## Ordep

ja sam počela piti estrofem nakon punkcije i to 3*2 , znači 6 na dan, nisam kužila zašto je, poslje sam doznala da se daje da pomogne žutom tijelu da se održi, tj. da se bebica prihvati, odnosno nešto kao i utrogestan šta pomaže. Uglavnom koristila sam estrofem do 6 tj. trudnoće i onda se treba prestati, tri dana sam uzimala 3 na dan pa prestala, doktor rekao kad se bebica uhvatila da bi trebalo prestati i to u vrijeme kada se stvaraju spolni organi jer da bi moglo doči do nekakvih , ne mogu se sjetiti točno riječi koje je dr. upotrijebio , ali u stilu anomalija, komplikacija ako se radi o muškom djetetu. tako da od 6 tjedna T ne koristim više estrofem, samo utrogestane.

----------


## Ordep

šta se tiče nuspojava, nisam imala od njih nikakve.da i vama bude tako  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Pinky

ordep   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Jill

ordep   :Love:   ima još neko sa 6 estrofema... danas mi se endić popeo na 8mm ali čekamo još sa transferom. Meni estrofem ne čuva žuto telo pošto ovaj ciklus, baš za baksuz, i nema ovulaciju, a prethodni imao. Estrofem mi služi samo da deblja endometrijum pred FET.

----------


## ksena28

što se tiče nuspojava, koelgica s posla koja prati zdravstvo me prosvjetlila. naime, veli, sva ta sila nuspojava mora biti istaknuta kako bi se farmaceutske kompanije obranile od suludih Amerikanaca koji se ne libe tužiti ni proizvođače pila jer na uputstvima nije pisala da se ne smiju koristiti za rezanje ljudskih prstiju ili sl. zbog tog kompaniju napiše sve moguće nuspojave, koje su se ikad ikome pojavile zbog tog lijeka ili za vrijeme korištenja lijeka. ista je stvar i sa dianama, plućna embolija je po meni samo slučajna, odnosno nije povezana s lijekom, ali ajde ti to dokaži. pritom te ionako lihvarske i škrte kompanije mogu izgubiti milijune, a to je u njihovom svijetu jako jako loše, iako je sića!

----------


## ivica_k

> šta se tiče nuspojava, nisam imala od njih nikakve.da i vama bude tako


već 6 dana sam na estrofemu, kao priprema za FET. zadnja dva dana imam strašnu glavobolju (tjera me na povraćanje), povezujem to s terapijom. bojim se što će biti sutra, jer povećevam dozu na 3x2mg. jel i vama stvarao probleme?

inače u stimuliranim postupcima nisam  imala baš nikakve nuspojave

----------


## zedra

ja san uzimala 14 dana 3x2 mg estrofema i osjećala sam se odlično...istina imala sam dva dana glavobolju, ali inače imam migrene pa sam to tome pripisala

----------


## Jim

Cure meni je danas 9dpt, na dan transfera dr.B mi je rekao da imam lijep endometrij ali mi je za sigurnost prepisao i utrogestan 3x2 i andol 100 i normabel 2mg i *estrofem 1x1.*
Kaže da me se želi napokon rješiti  :Laughing: , iako se ne nadam previše.

----------


## crvenkapica77

meni je  endometrij uvijek bio katastrofa  tanak.....jednom cak na klomifenu  8dc  2,5mm    .....nadam se da ce mi  dr.  poslije punkcije  dati  estrofem....eto ja ga *zelim....*

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Cure meni je danas 9dpt, na dan transfera dr.B mi je rekao da imam lijep endometrij ali mi je za sigurnost prepisao i utrogestan 3x2 i andol 100 i normabel 2mg i *estrofem 1x1.*
> Kaže da me se želi napokon rješiti , iako se ne nadam previše.


ajme  jim koliko ti tableta pijes... :Laughing: .....ma bit ce draga bebica sigurno....

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja sam dobila poslije  punkcije  utrogestane   3x2   i estrofen  je prvo  prekrizio  pa je ipak rekao   da ga pijem   bit ce da je  endometrij  dobar  ali  svejedno mi je dao  estrofem 1x1.....a za sto  je andol  ?  i kad sam procitala  te nuspojave    juce  sokirala sam se   ,  bolje ne citati.....toliko nuspojava kod  estrofema  ???  ma ne mora znaciti  da ce ih biti

----------


## taca70

Ja sam na Stedirilu i zbog tempiranja ciklusa moram produljiti uzimanje za 14 dana bez pauze.Medutim, sve vise curkam i dr mi je preporucio zadnji tjedan 1x1 Estrofem.Ima li sanse da ga dobijem bez recepta i koliko kosta jer mi se ne ide po recept ni kod socijalca ni kod MPO-ovca ako ne moram?

----------


## ivica_k

estrofem košta 40tak kn bez recepta, ja sam ga dobila u ljekarni gdje me poznaju, jer stalno kod njih kupujem
probaj i ti tako

----------


## Bab

*Taca*, meni je dr. Radončić reko da se u onoj ljekarni u njihovoj zgradi( ulaz u ljekarnu je iz Vukovićeve ulice) sve može kupiti bez recepta, da se samo pozovemo na njega.
I tak je do sada i bilo...ja kupia i štopericu i gonale i nedavno klomifene.
Probaj tamo ako već nisi riješila estrofeme.
kissić

----------


## taca70

Hvala cure.Evo vec su mi neke forumasice priskocile u pomoc pa ce biti 7tbl koliko mi treba ali dobro je znati kako se moze lakse doci do estrofema u ljekarni.

----------


## diona

> ja sam počela piti estrofem nakon punkcije i to 3*2 , znači 6 na dan, nisam kužila zašto je, poslje sam doznala da se daje da pomogne žutom tijelu da se održi, tj. da se bebica prihvati, odnosno nešto kao i utrogestan šta pomaže. Uglavnom koristila sam estrofem *do 6 tj. trudnoće i onda se treba prestati, tri dana sam uzimala 3 na dan pa prestala, doktor rekao kad se bebica uhvatila da bi trebalo prestati i to u vrijeme kada se stvaraju spolni organi jer da bi moglo doči do nekakvih , ne mogu se sjetiti točno riječi koje je dr. upotrijebio , ali u stilu anomalija, komplikacija ako se radi o muškom djetetu.* tako da od 6 tjedna T ne koristim više estrofem, samo utrogestane.


 :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:   Meni su dali da ga pijem do 14 tjedna!!!!  :Shock: 

Imala sam smznute, dali su mi estrofem kao pripremu za transfer, 3x1. Nakon transfera su mi rekli da nastavim s terapijom barem do 12 tjedna jer će ukoliko to ne napravim 100 % doći do pobačaja. U 13 tjednu su mi smanjili terapiju na 1x1 tbl ( 7-10 dana) i prestanak...

Cure ima li još mko slično iskustvo?

----------


## zlatta

brišem prašinu s teme 
molim one koje su pile estrofem da napišu kakve su imale nuspojave, ako su imale?
pijem od 3.dc, danas mi je 27.dc, 2x1 tbl, jučer je počelo po malo ali danas me baš jako boli sredina leđa (podrebrica), boli me podrebrica i s prednje strane ali manje i steže me u plućima s vremena na vrijeme...naravno da me grudi bole, ali koristim i utrogestan?
nisam ozebla, nisam bila na propuhu...
prvi puta me tako boli, a prvi puta pijem i estrofem pa sam to tako povezala...znam da ne mora biti..

----------


## Sezen

pijem ih već dva tjedna,na početku sam imala mučnine,ali sada je puno bolje,ali meni je tako nekako bilo i s yasminom,uglavnom mučnine i gubitak apetita

----------


## kitty

podižem malo ovu temu.

ja sam trenutno u pripremi za postupak sa smrznutim js. inače nemam ovulacije pa me dr stavio na Estrofem 3x1 od 3.dc, sutra je prvi uzv na 12.dc. zanima me ako netko ima iskustva koliko dugo obično treba endiću da se zadeblja uz Estrofem i kad bi onda mogla očekivati odmrzavanje i oplodnju?

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam koristila estrofem u postupku FET,mislim da je to isto kao kod tebe,jer ce i tebi vratiti embrion samo sto ce on biti ''svjez'' a moj je bio ''odledjen''.Ja sam pila 2X1 tabletu od prvog dana menstruacije,a nakon 7 dana 2X2.Dva puta mi je FET bio 21 dan od prvog dana menstruacije(mjerili su debljinu endometrija i hormone),a treci put je bio nakon 14 dana(sto znaci da je ta brzina debljanja endometrija ne samo individualna nego eto moze biti kod jedne iste osobe drugacija).Koristila sam svaki put iste tablete i sve je bilo isto osim sto sam u tom trecem postupku jos jela ananas i pila sok od cvekle.Neznam da li je to sta ubrzalo zadebljavanje endometrija.Nadam se da sam ti bar malo pomogla :Grin:

----------


## kitty

hvala ti alma. ma ja cijelo vrijeme preračunavam u glavi kad bi mogao biti transfer, znam da je individualno, ali me zanimalo čisto okvirno da znam. ali sad tek vidim da se ne može znati dok se ne vidi na uzv  :Grin:  (to sam samo ja malo luda pa volim biti 5 koraka unaprijed...)
ja isto jedem ananas ali ciklu nikako ne mogu, probala sam jednom piti taj sok ali mi se zgadio život od njega...  :Embarassed:

----------


## alma_itd

I ja sam pametnica poucena predhodnim iskustvima planirala pred posljednji postupak 21 dan,kontam da ja sve organiziram na poslu...pa onda na vrat na nos mijenjaj jer je UZ rekao drugacije :Laughing:  A sto se tice cvekle,ja sam pila sok 1 dnevno sa dignutom kosom na glavi,evo sad se najezim samo kad se sjetim :Yes:

----------


## RainbowS

Pozdrav svima, molila bih vas za savjet. Moram piti estrofem zbog tankog endometrija, no imam užasne nuspojave, da li je netko od vas imao ikakve nuspojave s estrofemom? Ako je, koliko traju? Očajna sam, glavobolja i mučnina me ubijaju  :Sad:

----------


## Strašna

Cure koje ste nakon FETa uzimale Estrofem (3x1-VV), i imale pozitivnu betu, do kojeg tt ste uzimale Estrofem? Odnosno, kad i kako ste prestale? Postepeno?
Naime imam taj peh da kad sam konacno ostala trudna, moja MPO lijecnica je na GO.

----------


## greymalkin78

Ne znam pomaze li ti nesto informacija iz druge klinike... Na mojim uputama iz MB pise da se estrofem i utrogestan nastave uzimati do osmog tjedna trudnoce ako je beta pozitivna poslije FET-a.

----------


## Strašna

Pomaze, bar toliko da jos imam "fore". Hvala!

----------


## kismet

> Pomaze, bar toliko da jos imam "fore". Hvala!


Strasna, ja sam se skidala se estrofema 3x2 mg od 12 do 14 tt, tipa svaki dan smanjujes dozu...dakle, do 12 tt 6 mg dnevno...

----------


## Strašna

Super, hvala!

----------


## Aries85

Pozdrav cure! Nova sam na forumu i zanima me da li se kojoj desila situacija slicna mojoj..? pa prije FETA pila sam  Estrofem  3x2mg i onda zbog nekih folikula koji su se stvorili usprkos njemu,se odustalo od tranfsera(po preporuci dr) i nakon toga mi nije dosla menstruacija. A tri uzastopna testa su mi negativna

----------

